# Easton Axis arrows



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

These are for sale - camo 340's (I'm just not familiar with that whole classified thingy). I have 7 of the green/white, 11 of the red/white, 2 of the orange/white (see my gallery pg 3). *$125 shipping included *(bare shafts go for about $10/ea new). They are in like new condition but just don't fly right outta my new rig.

They are cut to 27 3/4" (shaft only) and include the inserts (already glued in) and nocks.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Will check to see what I am shooting tonight, those are FMJ's aren't they? What fletchings? Looks nice, but want to see how closely they will match up to what I am shooting, but your wraps and I think arrrows may be the same.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Gilbey said:


> Will check to see what I am shooting tonight, those are FMJ's aren't they? What fletchings? Looks nice, but want to see how closely they will match up to what I am shooting, but your wraps and I think arrrows may be the same.


Yes, FMJ's. 2" Blazer vanes.


----------

